
3D models of all TSA “Travel Sentry” master keys - Danilka
https://github.com/Xyl2k/TSA-Travel-Sentry-master-keys
======
Danilka
Original Washington Post article that leaked the keys:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/whe...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/where-
oh-where-did-my-luggage-
go/2014/11/24/16d168c6-69da-11e4-a31c-77759fc1eacc_story.html)

Copy of the article before they got rid of the image:
[http://www.heraldnet.com/article/20141130/NEWS02/141139966](http://www.heraldnet.com/article/20141130/NEWS02/141139966)

